# Asheville, NC area riders



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I live in the Asheville area and ride weekly. Usually 20-30 milers to get the legs going a little. Are there any other area riders and was wondering what rides you do (courses as I call them) I have a few picked out and would love to know of other scenic rides in the area I may be missing.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm not located in Asheville but it without a doubt my favorite town.

There are several bike shops in the area... Biowheels, Liberty Bikes, Carolina Fatz.
They all have websites if you do a search for them and they all have guys on staff who ride the local area. Not to mention that Andy Applegate (racer & coach) is located in your area as well... I have never spoken to Andy but I'm sure that a coach in the local area knows which rides are available to give you a serious Butt whoopin.

Here is a link that I found online with the Blueridge Bicycle Club and their list of local shops... I'm sure they can help you out... 

http://www.blueridgebicycleclub.org/dealers.html


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.blueridgebicycleclub.org/rides.html#weekly


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

*Asheville area*

I am familiar with those clubs and sites you mentioned. I actually bought my TREK Pilot 2.1 from Liberty Bicycle in July. I ride alot of the rides they have published and was trying to find other sort of unknown or well kept secret rides.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey msheron -
When you get that info about the SUPER SECRET ASHEVILLE Rides...
Do me a favor and spread the word.
It may still be a couple of seasons yet but I WILL end up down there.
Asheville is my favorite town.

Thanks


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Nov 4, 2005)

I just moved to Hendersonville from Arden and although I am more of a mountain biker I have some fav rides on the road bike. Heres one of my favs broken down to 30-40 miles as I usually like to do 50-80 when on the road and time allows.
Hickory Nut Gorge to Bear Wallow: about 40 miles
Start at Diamond Brand Outfitters
Ride 25 S
Left on Old Airport
Left on Cane Creek
Right on Brush Creek, just after Cane Creek Station
R on 74
Up and over Hickory Nut Gorge(about 2 -3miles up and 6-7 mile 50 mph descent)
R up 64
R on Bear Wallow
L on Clear Creek
R on Bear Wallow (good 2 mile climb, 50 mph descent into technical steep switchback at end)
straight onto Hooper's Crk church rd.
R on Terry's Gap
L on Hooper's Creek
L on Mills Gap
Straight onto Old Airport
R on 25

Jeremy


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

*Rides*

Jeremy-
Somewhat familiar with that ride myself. Or might I say I know those roads. Thanks for the layout!


----------

